# WebIRESS - Which one is the most extensive?



## Dominover (6 August 2020)

I'm looking at multiple options to sign up with a broker using WEBIRESS, but I'm not sure which one to get. 

I see Bell Direct, NAB Trade, Westpac, HSBC, all offer WEBIRESS.  I gather these have been changed somewhat between brokers. 

For trading Australian Stocks and ETF's. 

Does anyone know which one is reputed for having the best range of indicators?  At least VWAP and Volume Profile?  Or, is considered the best version of WEBIRESS overall either way. 

Thanks


----------



## cutz (6 August 2020)

Dominover said:


> I'm looking at multiple options to sign up with a broker using WEBIRESS, but I'm not sure which one to get.
> 
> I see Bell Direct, NAB Trade, Westpac, HSBC, all offer WEBIRESS.  I gather these have been changed somewhat between brokers.
> 
> ...




Hi.

Are they using Webiress or Iress Viewpoint ? They both have  VWAP and Volume Profile.

As far as I know Webiress and the newer Viewpoint are the same across all brokers apart from the broker's logo top LH side, and I suspect but cannot confirm some broker customized plugins.


----------



## martyjames (7 August 2020)

Im with comsec and use iress. Occasionally it comes up with errors (insufficient licences) when trying to log in during busy periods (like market open), which is a worry if you are trying to exit positions.


----------



## cutz (7 August 2020)

martyjames said:


> Im with comsec and use iress. Occasionally it comes up with errors (insufficient licences) when trying to log in during busy periods (like market open), which is a worry if you are trying to exit positions.




I don't think its a specific issue with comsec, the system will not handle multiple log ins.

When switching computers make sure you log off ( not just close the window ) from the first one or force a log off of the first from the second.


----------



## Country Lad (7 August 2020)

cutz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Are they using Webiress or Iress Viewpoint ? They both have  VWAP and Volume Profile.
> 
> As far as I know Webiress and the newer Viewpoint are the same across all brokers apart from the broker's logo top LH side, and I suspect but cannot confirm some broker customized plugins.




Viewpoint is an upgraded version of the standard Webiress and not offered by all brokers.  I know NAB  and Commsec have it and Westpac offers only the webiress. 
The difference is that the Webiress runs on Java and that is the reason Iress updated it to the Viewpoint as there was a call for a non Java version.


----------



## cutz (7 August 2020)

Country Lad said:


> Viewpoint is an upgraded version of the standard Webiress and not offered by all brokers.  I know NAB  and Commsec have it and Westpac offers only the webiress.
> The difference is that the Webiress runs on Java and that is the reason Iress updated it to the Viewpoint as there was a call for a non Java version.




Must admit, I had really high hopes for the upgrade WebIress >> Viewpoint..

I do like the charts and getting used to the look and feel, it's biggest failing is the inability to launch an options order pad from within the Options Chains,  Watchlist , Depth widgets, defaults to an equities order pad with no options account selection available, I set up a clunky workaround but easier to close single legs from the broker website, I've pretty much given up on this issue getting fixed, don't think options are a priority ?

So to cut a long story short, stocks and charts great, options not great.


----------



## Country Lad (7 August 2020)

I had some input into the design changes and one thing I asked for and was promised would be included was whether the trade in the course of sales was a sell or a buy because we need that for the market sentiment algorithm.  It wasn't included so have no interest in Viewpoint.
I don't know if not being Java based whether it can run on a tablet or phone.


----------



## cutz (7 August 2020)

Country Lad said:


> I had some input into the design changes and one thing I asked for and was promised would be included was whether the trade in the course of sales was a sell or a buy because we need that for the market sentiment algorithm.  It wasn't included so have no interest in Viewpoint.
> I don't know if not being Java based whether it can run on a tablet or phone.




I believe that feature is available.

It's what I was questioning here. https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/iress-viewpoint-q-and-a.35652/


----------



## HelloU (8 August 2020)

(i do not know what webiress is, so no comments on that) 
some viewpoint show chi-x in data some do not.
this is a sample of the Course of Sales from viewpoint.


----------



## Country Lad (8 August 2020)

cutz said:


> I believe that feature is available..



Yes but not in the format I was after. I wanted another column with S or B flags


----------

